# 1-2 years of experience



## Eddie (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello All,

I just graduated from a billing and coding program and I am searching for work in the field but many companies need applicants with experience. How did any of you get started and where did you start looking. I have tried temp agencies but they advise me of the same thing. 

I attached my resume . Can you guys/ladies give me some pointers on how I can update it to make it look more appealing.

EDUARDO PENA
(602)708-1508-CELLULAR
5250 SO. HARDY DR-APT2115 TEMPE, ARIZONA 85283
EPENA809@COX.NET

OBJECTIVE: TO SECURE A POSITION AS A BILLER/CODER WHERE MY 					KNOWLEDGE AND SKILLS ARE WELL UTILIZED.  

EDUCATION

APOLLO COLLEGE-GRADUATE					8/2008- 7/2009 

MEDICAL BILLING AND CODING SPECIALIST

•	CPC CERTIFICATION EXAM IS SCHEDULED FOR	8/22/2009


•	BODY SYSTEMS		
•	ICD-9 & CPT CODING APPLICATIONS
•	LYTEC BILLING SYSTEM
•	KNOWLEDGE OF INS. CLAIMS 
•	ELECTRONIC MEDICAL RECORDS
•	HIPAA EDUCATED
•	MEDICAL TERMINOLOGY
•	KNOWLEDGE OF EOB’S
•	SOLACE SOFTWARE 

SKILLS AND QUALIFICATIONS

•	BILINGUAL-SPANISH 	
•	MICROSOFT OFFICE
•	ICD-9 AND CPT CODING 
•	CMS1500 & UB-92 INS. FORMS 
•	STRONG WORK ETHIC		
•	CODER AND BILLER
•	CUSTOMER SERVICE SKILLS


AWARDS/MEMBERSHIP
•	SOLACE ELECTRONIC BILLING SYSTEMS. 
•	AMERICAN ACADEMY OF PROFESSIONAL CODERS. 
•	DEANS LIST 3.76-4.00 G.P.A

WORK HISTORY

STUDENT TRAVEL NETWORK- TEMPE, AZ			 6/2005-7/2008
•	PROCESSED WEEKLY REPORTS CONCERNING COMPANY REVENUES.
•	RESPONSIBLE FOR CORRECTING FINANCIAL DISCREPANCIES REGARDING AIRLINE TRANSACTIONS.
•	PROCESSED CREDIT TRANSACTIONS FOR UNUSED TRAVEL DOCUMENTS.
•	UTILIZED MICROSOFT OFFICE TO GENERATE CORRESPONDENCE WITH AIRLINE CARRIERS.   
SERVISAIR GROUND SERVICES-PHOENIX, AZ 		2/2001 3/2005
	FUNCTIONED AS A TICKET SALES AGENT.
	HANDLED DAILY FINANCIAL TRANSACTIONS.
	USED BILINGUAL SKILLS AND ANALYTICAL SKILLS TO DIRECTED AND ASSIST CUSTOMERS DURING DELAYED OR CANCELLED AIRLINE FLIGHTS.

REFERENCES UPON REQUEST


----------

